# Buying and reselling after a vacation?



## carolludvigsen (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello,

we are an English family who would like to travel around the USA by motorhome ( small RV) but this seems very expensive. We were wondering what the chances were or if it would be a good idea to buy a van at teh start of the holiday ( 3-4 weeks) and then sell it on?

Does anyone have any advice/know of anyone who has done this?

thank you

carol


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Carol.  Selling after is not a good idea IMO.  Depends on how quick you plan to sell and how much you paid for it.  Might sell quick but may take months.  How many in the family?  Maybe someone that has done this will have a better answer.  Good luck.


----------



## carolludvigsen (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you

2 adults and 1 child. Do individuals hire out their vehicles in the US do you know?

My son would love to travel around in an RV but when I've looked at the prices of some of the big companies then it is far too expensive e;.g $5500 for 3-4 weeks travelling!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2012)

Doubt that you will find anyone willing to rent out their rv.  I know I wouldn't.   What is your budget for a vacation like this.  Even renting at this price may be about as cheap as buying and selling in the long run.  Re selling just depends on how long you are willing to wait.  May take time.  You could leave it at a dealer that does cosignment sells if you have to go back home.  Hope you can work it out.  Lot of great sights here to see.


----------



## JimE (Jun 25, 2012)

After a great run, I am forced to sell my coach until financial conditions improve. Posted here on RV USA http://www.rvusa.com/rvs/2005/georgie-boy-pursuit-class-a-used-keller-texas-579939


----------



## ejdixon (Jun 25, 2012)

A friend of mine was able to rent from a private owner through Private Motorhome Rentals, and things turned out quite well.


----------



## LEN (Jun 25, 2012)

You can also try Craigslist for RV rentals from private parties at your in bound city. The bad is you must bring it back to that city. With a commercial rental you can fly in one end and fly out the other, across the country,

LEN


----------



## sntrome (Jun 26, 2012)

welcome i am the newbie here..


----------



## carolludvigsen (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for this. We will certainly look at the website.


----------

